# kitten returned to me....guess the reason?



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

had a rubbish few days, had a phone call today for a kitten a Grey one? dont have any grey?, didnt want to sell these people a kitten as they could barely talk, they asked a price so i may one up and they replied 'aint u got nufin cheaper?' i said 'no' if i did i wouldnt have sold it to them!! 

anyway pass few days been having trouble with a kitten owner, kittens been gone for 3weeks, in the end she brought her back today, and the reason? the reason??? your never ever guess...what could it be?!..the kitten...its TOO playful...YES my kitten is TOO playful and Outgoing and it meows!!! Im NOT joking!!! 

SERIOUSLY I am dumbfounded gob smacked and totally saddened, what the hell do these people want? maybe a statue or a scared kitten in the corner?? 

I literally am having a rubbish week and now this, takes the biscuit! :mad5:


----------



## mummyxofx2 (Jun 12, 2010)

omg are you serrious just imagine them with a child hahahaha (can i take my baby back to the hospital it crys and it is starting to play lmao


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> had a rubbish few days, had a phone call today for a kitten a Grey one? dont have any grey?, didnt want to sell these people a kitten as they could barely talk, they asked a price so i may one up and they replied 'aint u got nufin cheaper?' i said 'no' if i did i wouldnt have sold it to them!!
> 
> anyway pass few days been having trouble with a kitten owner, kittens been gone for 3weeks, in the end she brought her back today, and the reason? the reason??? your never ever guess...what could it be?!..the kitten...its TOO playful...YES my kitten is TOO playful and Outgoing and it meows!!! Im NOT joking!!!
> 
> ...


some people astound me! they shouldn't be trusted with a stuffed toy! let alone a pet! BUT! glaad he's home! don't derserve to be with them numpties! Hope you find him a new home soon
DT


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, but atleast he/she is back with you now.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes fantastic i was going to keep her before i sold her and i want to keep her now but the parter said no as im keeping 2 next year, shes eating/drinking/playing/using the litter tray, shes a normal happy outgoing playful kitten, sleeping on my lap, she has meowed about 5 times to say hello and i meow back and she replies, shes gorgeous!

just awful blood awful, i think that it was all made up and they just didnt want her, too playful?? are you kidding me!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Erm what did they expect!? Theirs nothing as strange as folk!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Blimey TB you do get them don't you


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what breed is she?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> had a rubbish few days, had a phone call today for a kitten a Grey one? dont have any grey?, didnt want to sell these people a kitten as they could barely talk, they asked a price so i may one up and they replied 'aint u got nufin cheaper?' i said 'no' if i did i wouldnt have sold it to them!!
> 
> anyway pass few days been having trouble with a kitten owner, kittens been gone for 3weeks, in the end she brought her back today, and the reason? the reason??? your never ever guess...what could it be?!..the kitten...its TOO playful...YES my kitten is TOO playful and Outgoing and it meows!!! Im NOT joking!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your having a bad week Taylorbaby, can I be cheeky and ask how long did they wait after the deposit was paid before they took your lovely kitten home.

Or did they purchase at the ready to go stage.


----------



## Amy-Daz (Sep 10, 2010)

mummyxofx2 said:


> omg are you serrious just imagine them with a child hahahaha (can i take my baby back to the hospital it crys and it is starting to play lmao


Lol wat a bunch of mupets, so what did they think is kitten would be like? Did they expect the kitten to just sit and lick itself, she needs to be played with thats the whole point of having a kittne or pup, is to enjoy them and love them....Get a life ppl, get a bloody Gnome!!!!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

There's no such thing as a 'too playful kitten'  Those people sound nuts. You'll find a loving forever home for your kitten soon, one that love her for being playful, well balanced and outgoing


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Blimey TB you do get them don't you


I know people say 'if you got on a bus the crazy people would always talk/sit next to you!!' Why meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



DKDREAM said:


> what breed is she?


ragdoll, reduced price to 



tellingtails said:


> Sorry to hear your having a bad week Taylorbaby, can I be cheeky and ask how long did they wait after the deposit was paid before they took your lovely kitten home.
> 
> Or did they purchase at the ready to go stage.


was paid at about 8 weeks old so waited a few weeks...whys that??



dougal22 said:


> There's no such thing as a 'too playful kitten'  Those people sound nuts. You'll find a loving forever home for your kitten soon, one that love her for being playful, well balanced and outgoing


i know!!! 2 peopl who have bought from me may have her or their sister or mum! which would be nice


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry I was just trying to work out why they had not bonded with the kitten, some people totally amaze me.

They had plenty of time to bond.

I should of explained my questions sorry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Stupid people. How can a kitten be to playful?
How do they or will they cope with children? You cant give them back.:lol:

I would love a ragdoll....They are my fave breed of cat.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tellingtails said:


> Sorry I was just trying to work out why they had not bonded with the kitten, some people totally amaze me.
> 
> They had plenty of time to bond.
> 
> I should of explained my questions sorry.


thats ok, i know evceryone was updated everyday (cant help it i get to excited!) vids/pics/diary that i write.

i think they just changed their mind, they were going to sell her but i said that she signed a contract not to sell the kitten on un-neutered and she went mad she said 'i didnt read it'.... i said you should always read something you sign, it could say anything! so I said bring her back, just took off £20 for a vet visit, they wouldnt bring her back at first saying they have spent to much money and wanted money for that to, never brought it with them though *sigh* shes such a great kit to, dont understand


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Stupid people. How can a kitten be to playful?
> How do they or will they cope with children? You cant give them back.:lol:
> 
> I would love a ragdoll....They are my fave breed of cat.


you can have her lol!  lol i know! they have kids, they must be really upset


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> you can have her lol!  lol i know! they have kids, they must be really upset


Dont tempt me....seriously.......

How much did they buy her for? / How much are you wanting for her?

I shouldnt even be thinking about this but....damn it its my 21st birthday next month. I gave up my dream of having my fave dog (pug) well shelties are my fave now but still.....:arf:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Dont tempt me....seriously.......
> 
> How much did they buy her for? / How much are you wanting for her?
> 
> I shouldnt even be thinking about this but....damn it its my 21st birthday next month. I gave up my dream of having my fave dog (pug) well shelties are my fave now but still.....:arf:


will pm you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> will pm you!


If this was next month I so would. 

I really hope someone comes for her who loves her playfulness.
I am still shocked at that.:scared:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

How can you not love a playful kitten,especially a Raggie kitten.They dont know how lucky they were to have a happy,well adjusted,playful kitten.I would have loved for Meeko's sake that he'd had the start in life your kitten had.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

buffie said:


> How can you not love a playful kitten,especially a Raggie kitten.They dont know how lucky they were to have a happy,well adjusted,playful kitten.I would have loved for Meeko's sake that he'd had the start in life your kitten had.


aww thank you 

I dont know, I have no answers for this one!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Keep her! Yes yes, you're trying to sell her. Yes you know it's taking a long time, yes you'll reduce the price, yes yes you're still trying ... eventually the kitten is part of the furniture  Admittedly it helps if she happens to be the same colour as one of your other cats 

Liz (who is meant to have 6 cats and actually has 22 right now ....)


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> Keep her! Yes yes, you're trying to sell her. Yes you know it's taking a long time, yes you'll reduce the price, yes yes you're still trying ... eventually the kitten is part of the furniture  Admittedly it helps if she happens to be the same colour as one of your other cats
> 
> Liz (who is meant to have 6 cats and actually has 22 right now ....)


haha! Im Thinking if the partner would notice........his been having lots of fun with her as she does wicked karate moves and backflips!!! shes sooo funny! :thumbup: shes been purring and sleeping on him nudging him for cuddles witha big meow in his face lol!! 

he said no at 3 cats....i think i have 7 now haha!! must doa head count...........:lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> haha! Im Thinking if the partner would notice........his been having lots of fun with her as she does wicked karate moves and backflips!!! shes sooo funny! :thumbup: shes been purring and sleeping on him nudging him for cuddles witha big meow in his face lol!!
> 
> he said no at 3 cats....i think i have 7 now haha!! must doa head count...........:lol:


Do you have a pic of the little girl.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

OMG some people are jus total idiots , 

You have to keep her lol just get rid of your partner instead then problem solved lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Who would ever think a kitten would be playful? I'm sure you can persuade your husband that you're really trying to sell him and just keep him


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lizward said:


> Keep her! Yes yes, you're trying to sell her. Yes you know it's taking a long time, yes you'll reduce the price, yes yes you're still trying ... eventually the kitten is part of the furniture  Admittedly it helps if she happens to be the same colour as one of your other cats
> 
> Liz (who is meant to have 6 cats and actually has 22 right now ....)


22!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes:

how on earth do you cope?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> 22!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes:
> 
> how on earth do you cope?


O that does include kittens, it won't be staying at 22.

Liz


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Feel free to fed-ex your kitten to me! 

Though I'm warning, the first meow and he's straight back to you.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Feel free to fed-ex your kitten to me!
> 
> Though I'm warning, the first meow and he's straight back to you.


:scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Ow I'm joking! I'd never send any kitten back!

When we got ours, she's never really been that playful, and one morning we woke up to find she was twice the size. She's decided to be an outdoor cat but I intend to keep her in during the winter. She's 6 months old now and treats the house like a hotel, really wouldn't mind a playful kitten!

My mum got a cat a few years ago, LB she called him (Little [email protected], don't ask me why!) he was a little tinker, but none of us even considered taking them back, even when he ate all the meat out of the fridge, and constantly jumping through my skylight in the middle of the night making me scream


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I hope they dont get an MC :scared: they would take it back within a day  :lol:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

We SOOOOO need pictures to properly assess this situation!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> I hope they dont get an MC :scared: they would take it back within a day  :lol:


lol sooo true!

Prrrrrrrrp

muuuuurrrrp

ka ka ka ka ka ka

prrrowp

mmmmeeeeeooooooooowwwwwwwwrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> I hope they dont get an MC :scared: they would take it back within a day  :lol:


I think i need to get on you tube to hear some of these maincoons talking, i've never heard it before!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

me neither (goes off to check)...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lucky they never got a bengal.........would have turned the cat back round on the way home 

well shes quite happy darting round here shes made 2 squeak noises today, thats about it sleep with her mum, who luckily doesnt mind her being back, I wa quite worried as she wasnt happy about her other girl staying and they had to be seperated for 2 months, but she has given her a wash and they play for hours....hoping the boy dont notice if she stays........


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That is shocking, what did they think they were going to get?

As a side note, don't suppose you want to send me this overly playful kitten?  I have always wanted a playful one, none of mine like to play!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> That is shocking, what did they think they were going to get?
> 
> As a side note, don't suppose you want to send me this overly playful kitten?  I have always wanted a playful one, none of mine like to play!


lol i dont know what they expected/wanted they said she is too playful for a ragdoll.... Well if she is too playful you should see my nearly 3year old raggie doing backflips and chasing anything she can up the stairs like a elephant! kittens play...thats their job lol!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

At least you know now what they are like rather than in a few years when the cat is sent a rescue centre! I honestly don't know what goes on in minds of some people. My mentor sold a kitten to someone who was very eager & involved from birth (had been waiting for a kitten!) & then one day after getting the kitten she handed her back saying she couldn't cope because the dog kept barking at the kitten. Advice was given for the transition but this woman couldn't cope with her dog barking for a day & having to slowly introduce them - she thought her dog would magically accept a new kitten without any issues despite lots of advice given. It's sad because it's crap for the kitten at the end of the day with all these scary moves.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to say def did a bad breeding job with this kitten, shes so outgoing and playful....god i am terrible!

shes has got her paws firmly under the table and plays talks to me and is now alseep on my lap.

im a terrible breeder and this kitten really has a hard life.............


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

hmm - I thought playing was what kittens did (and older ones who still think they are kittens)
The playing bit IS one of the best bits of having a young cat - god can you imagine what they would have thought at XMAS when it was going for the tinsel and tree and baubles etc etc


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol well she is playing like mad and hates me leAving the room trots along beside me 

had lots of interested actually but have people viewing monday who sound nice


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

they should have gone to the animal shelter and got an old cat that sleeps all the time. They probably would have taken that back because it wasn't lively enough. When my daughter worked at the local animal shelter, she rehomed two kittens to a couple. A couple of hours later, the bloke phoned up and said he wanted to bring them back because one of them had scratched his wife! Had the damn cheek to ask for his donation back as well; she was so mad!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> When my daughter worked at the local animal shelter, she rehomed two kittens to a couple. A couple of hours later, the bloke phoned up and said he wanted to bring them back because one of them had scratched his wife! Had the damn cheek to ask for his donation back as well; she was so mad!


one day I am going to collect all these "reasons I return or dump my cat at a shelter" and make a book out of them!!

one of my favourites was.... he sheds hairs.... or what about.... he doesn't come in when I shout him.... or..... he won't sit still while I brush him.... or.... he kicks the litter out of his littertray.... or the one on that tv program with Celia Hammond last week on BBC2... couple had a livingroom completely done out in black and white, so of course they had a couple of black and white cats too, just to complete the picture. All was well until they decided to redecorate in shades of brown and cream. They phoned the Celia Hammond rescue centre up to get rid of their black & whites cats and asked if they had any cats in shades of beige/cream/ginger.

The only good thing I can say about these excuses is, I suppose they make a pleasant change to the usual "my child is allergic to him" or "he attacks my child".


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Tje said:


> one day I am going to collect all these "reasons I return or dump my cat at a shelter" and make a book out of them!!
> 
> one of my favourites was.... he sheds hairs.... or what about.... he doesn't come in when I shout him.... or..... he won't sit still while I brush him.... or.... he kicks the litter out of his littertray.... or the one on that tv program with Celia Hammond last week on BBC2... couple had a livingroom completely done out in black and white, so of course they had a couple of black and white cats too, just to complete the picture. All was well until they decided to redecorate in shades of brown and cream. They phoned the Celia Hammond rescue centre up to get rid of their black & whites cats and asked if they had any cats in shades of beige/cream/ginger.
> 
> The only good thing I can say about these excuses is, I suppose they make a pleasant change to the usual "my child is allergic to him" or "he attacks my child".


I can only imagine what someone like Celia Hammond had to say about that! I remember when she was the top model who refused to wear real fur and caused all the farriers to go out of business. Even Harrods stopped selling fur coats.

I read an ad once for someone wanting to sell their dog because they had redecorated and he didn't match the new colour scheme. I sometimes wonder when I hear these things whether we have, in fact, been quietly invaded by aliens!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

are these reasons raelly real i mean who would take a dog to a rescue if they had had it for 5 years if they changed their wallpaper?? really???


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I can back up these stupid reasons!

We had one lady phone the rescue I volunteer for asking for a white cat, told her about a white with black spot on head cat and her response was ' oh no, it has to be all white because that's what colour the curtains are' 

Needless to say she didn't get a cat from us.

Have also had cats handed in for stupid reasons:

It spends too much time outdoors
It won't eat dry food and wet food is expensive
I'm allergic to black cats (when questioned why they were only re-homing one cat and not the pretty Raggie they had)
The cat dosn't like the new puppy (10 year old cat re-homed when puppy been with them 3 days)
It attacked the baby - turned out it sat on the baby 
It keeps climbing on the table
It killed my pet mouse

Some people don't deserve to own a pet rock!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well i guess i shouldnt be suprised after that lady and the calls ive had  i Did have someone visit me say oh thats good we have decorated, match the carpet or some cr*ap it was said as a joke but i must have had a evil look on my face as he tried to say that it was a joke! 

i think i remember replying that it doesnt bother me i dont even notice that im wearing a cat hair jumper or eating cat hair on my roast potatos......not one bit lol  :lol:

had another call for the kitten and 2 emails...! ARGH! I hope these people turn up on monday as ive told them shes more than likely reserved as they seem to keen...and i persuded (wasnt hard actually!) them to bring their labradoodles for me to meet...thats not the reason honest... !   

shes sooo lovely i really didnt expect her to go this quick if she does im wuite upset i think the boyf is taken with her to, she was going mad today and all the other cats were watching her play with a silver glitter ball she was picking it up and running round with it in her mouth was so cute


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Did anyone ever read about the woman (posted on various forums) who asked a breeder if she could have one of her red setter puppies just for the christmas period, as it would match the christmas decorations and look good in the photographs? Seriously, she couldn't understand why the breeder told her to f*** off! She thought it was a perfectly reasonable request!


----------



## livefishcam (Oct 28, 2010)

Some people have no idea lol

my kitten (well 5 months old now) keeps me up late, climbs all over my face at 3am then wakes me up for breakfast at 6:00am along with the other cat who is 1 year old and hes just as playful.

I love my boys and the fact they are playful and would never change that.

You should have given these people one of these :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Suggest too them that they go too a toy shop and buy a stuffed cat, that's the only way they will get one that doesn't play or meow.....

Did you give back what they paid for her, I would have at least kept the deposit.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> Did anyone ever read about the woman (posted on various forums) who asked a breeder if she could have one of her red setter puppies just for the christmas period, as it would match the christmas decorations and look good in the photographs? Seriously, she couldn't understand why the breeder told her to f*** off! She thought it was a perfectly reasonable request!


   



Steverags said:


> Suggest too them that they go too a toy shop and buy a stuffed cat, that's the only way they will get one that doesn't play or meow.....
> 
> Did you give back what they paid for her, I would have at least kept the deposit.


i was too worried they might sell to to anyold body or to a back yard breeder and i cant have one of my babies any old where so i just told her to bring her her back asap, didnt even return the toys i gave her or the food


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I had this too!! They were smacking him, porr boy, I took him right back and re-homed him with a lovely lady who had time to play with him.

Is she registered ?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*SIGH* the couple arent coming! I asked them to change the time as I thought it was 1pm but they said Im better off letting other view her and hope she finds a good home! obviously not that bothered 

and ive lost out on a nice lady having her, typical


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> *SIGH* the couple arent coming! I asked them to change the time as I thought it was 1pm but they said Im better off letting other view her and hope she finds a good home! obviously not that bothered
> 
> and ive lost out on a nice lady having her, typical


I cant believe you still have not found a home for her.  Shes so beautiful.

I would have her in a second if I had the money. Shes stunning. And kudos to you for not letting her go to just anyone. *hug*


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks Im getting really raelly upset now with all these people, had someone visit yesterady for abengal kitten said we want this one please reserve it all that jazz and got a email today saying the kitten isnt one they want??

WHY go through all of that?? Why not just say oh Ive changed my mind, anything, dont say you bloody want one  

Just emailed/called the other people one has got one and no reply from the other 2.

I really want to email these people back but my partner said dont bother as it upsets me, some people have no manners


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks Im getting really raelly upset now with all these people, had someone visit yesterady for abengal kitten said we want this one please reserve it all that jazz and got a email today saying the kitten isnt one they want??
> 
> WHY go through all of that?? Why not just say oh Ive changed my mind, anything, dont say you bloody want one
> 
> ...




Oh no.

*hugs*

You can always donate them to me if needs be :lol:

I bet your house is like a chocolate shop full of cute kitties!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

it is, were all alseep on my lap but upstairs now for bed, all the others slept next to me  the little one was and she moved and told me off as she wanted to sleep on my keyboard...i said no!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> it is, were all alseep on my lap but upstairs now for bed, all the others slept next to me  the little one was and she moved and told me off as she wanted to sleep on my keyboard...i said no!


Hahah awwwwwwwwwwwwh.:arf: Imma come and steal them all. :thumbup:

I love raggies...I cant wait until I can get one. I have always had a little place in my heart for raggies they are just so damn cute.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know how you breeders do it, wondering if you have chosen the right people, wondering if they are doing ok. I wouldn't be able to stand the stress. I know if I bred from my dogs (can't as they've been done and their dogs not bitches) I would end up with a housefull of newfies. I wouldn't be able to part with any of them.

I know someone with the most beautiful gsd bitch who decided to breed from her as she was so lovely. Had four puppies and kept the lot, didn't even try to sell them because she couldn't bear to part with them.


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

so sorry u had so much trouble some people are just nuts 

where bouts in essex are you ? i would love to have her


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't know how you breeders do it, wondering if you have chosen the right people, wondering if they are doing ok. I wouldn't be able to stand the stress. I know if I bred from my dogs (can't as they've been done and their dogs not bitches) I would end up with a housefull of newfies. I wouldn't be able to part with any of them.
> 
> I know someone with the most beautiful gsd bitch who decided to breed from her as she was so lovely. Had four puppies and kept the lot, didn't even try to sell them because she couldn't bear to part with them.


It can be really hard, I mean, I cry!! BUT when you have the right people and you see how much joy that this little kitten has brought them and they are sooo happy that they cant contain themselves That alone makes up for all the crappy people!

Ive had 2 people now out of the rest that have been awful, but the others totally outshadow them



tjk said:


> so sorry u had so much trouble some people are just nuts
> 
> where bouts in essex are you ? i would love to have her


will pm you!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

might have a home for the little one  have lady coming over on friday, has had cats all of her life and currently has a 7 months old cross/moggie who is upset that her friend died so needs a friend  she also has a dog for the deaf, which I think is amazing cant wait to meet him  

I wonder if this is fate and this is her new home? SOooo exctited!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

So happy for you, really I am.

My friend has a deaf dog, apparently he barks at the oven all day. They went to the vet and he advised them to get... wait for it... a noise deterrent!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> So happy for you, really I am.
> 
> My friend has a deaf dog, apparently he barks at the oven all day. They went to the vet and he advised them to get... wait for it... a noise deterrent!


I could be wrong, but I think she meant the lady has an assistance dog for deaf people, not a deaf dog.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh... LOL!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> might have a home for the little one  have lady coming over on friday, has had cats all of her life and currently has a 7 months old cross/moggie who is upset that her friend died so needs a friend  she also has a dog for the deaf, which I think is amazing cant wait to meet him
> 
> I wonder if this is fate and this is her new home? SOooo exctited!


I really hope that Friday turns out to be a great day for you and your little one. I hope this is her 'forever home'


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> So happy for you, really I am.
> 
> My friend has a deaf dog, apparently he barks at the oven all day. They went to the vet and he advised them to get... wait for it... a noise deterrent!


lol the lady is part deaf the dog is for assistance! so its taught lots of different things like a dog for the blind! 



dougal22 said:


> I really hope that Friday turns out to be a great day for you and your little one. I hope this is her 'forever home'


Me to!! Had 2 other emails but after I reply no one replys back Im begging to think people just make up emails and email me!!


----------



## tjk (Sep 1, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks! just had another call from a lady who wants her now so i contacted the other lady who hasnt replied ARGH!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

the lady who was was coming today who I said never turned up 
The lady who contacted me after I thought she was coming has now found a kitten 

I even texted & called the other lady to double check she was coming as I had others interested and no reply, do these people just see my calls/texts and think 'no I wont bother replying??' So rude.

Have a lady coming over now for her who sounds nice lets hope she turns up!  :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hope the little sweetie got a good home. x


----------

